
Introducing literate dotfiles (2018) - rauhl
https://writepermission.com/introducing-literate-dotfiles.html
======
andreareina
> Because Org mode tangles to another file on disk, I need to make sure
> tangling the source file does not overwrite changes made to the output file
> directly. But as long as I keep a good habit of only editing the source
> file, this is no real issue.

It's a bit of a hack but what I do is commit the tangled output as well. That
way I can directly edit the tangled output if I need to and magit will remind
me that I've got changes to port to the original source. Or set the file read-
only with :tangle-mode[1].

[1]
[https://orgmode.org/manual/tangle_002dmode.html#tangle_002dm...](https://orgmode.org/manual/tangle_002dmode.html#tangle_002dmode)

